# Matriz de led con pic16f877



## paxeco (Dic 8, 2006)

Hola maestros necesito ayuda con un letreto con matriz de led's, son estos tipicos letreros que tienen los buses donde dicen el destino, esto lo quiero controlar con pic16f877 y manejar con teclado matricial para cambiar la información de la pantalla, lo que no se es como conectar tantos leds al pic?


----------



## Norberto (Dic 9, 2006)

Arme uno con aproximadamente 900 leds lo controle con un at89s8252, la idea la sacamos de uno que ya estaba armado y funcionando, no tenia teclado, se cargaban los datos desde una PC.
Basicamente tenes que formar una matriz de leds, las filas las controlas con el micro, las columnas tenes que controlarlas con registros de desplazamiento de potencia con colector abierto el que usamos era un uln28xx (no lo recuerdo), en donde cada pin de salida es una columna.
El soft debera cargar todo el registro de desplazamiento/s ( un pin por columna), y luega habilitar la primer linea, luego carga tod los registros de nuevo, y habilita la segunda linea.
Con esto logras que el tiempo de encendido de cada  led este en 1/8 - 1/7 del tiempo encendido dependiendo si usas 7/8 lines.
Suerte va a ser complicado y largo tu proyecto!!!


----------

